# How should I have handled this?



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

My DIL was very excited at finding for the first time in one of our thrift store searches a bunch of yarn. She eagerly tossed a lot into my basket until I stopped her saying that I could not use the small pieces, but she thought one price for the lot would be charged. Going through the check-out I was puzzled hearing the cashier saying $1, $1.65, $2.99, etc. I noticed she had a badge saying "Manager." I asked her to stop and wanted to know how she was pricing the yarn. I was shocked to find that only half-way through the check-out the yarn total came to $53. I said that I could not afford to pay that much for yarn for charity baby blankets that I knit for our church and that I had to put some of it back. By this time there was a growing line of people behind me so I quickly picked out a few of the only full skein there, plus some 1/2 balls of colors I could use. She said "Well, because you are picking and choosing the skeins are $2.99 and the others are $1.65 each." They weren't brand names and not even colors I would normally have chosen. At this point I was thoroughly confused - this was the first time that I had ever found yarn available at a thrift store (Goodwill, at that). Upset, I purchased the yarn - it still came to almost $30 and berated myself for getting into that situation. I am still annoyed with myself for not handling this differently. What, if anything, do you think I should have done?


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

Maybe put all the yarn back? I think that's what I would have done.


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

I would have said, "thanks, but no thanks"!! The prices were similar to Joann's, Michaels in the US with a 40% coupon.

They are donated to them and should have been sold as a lot. IMO.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

would have walked out with nothing


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

Yup, same here. Not fair.


dwernars said:


> Maybe put all the yarn back? I think that's what I would have done.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

You are a nice lady, and didn't want to embarrass your dil.

I understand completely.


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

carolyn tolo said:


> You are a nice lady, and didn't want to embarrass your dil.
> 
> I understand completely.


Next time you'll handle it with more aplomb. Carolyn tolo is right. Once it happens to you, you're prepared next time.


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

standsalonewolf said:


> would have walked out with nothing


Me too.


----------



## patmastel (Mar 2, 2012)

I have to go along with the rest of these ladies. I would have said "The prices are out of line I can get new for that price or less with coupons." and if they wouldn't adjust to a fair price, I'd leave. I wouldn't feel bad, I let them know the reason and gave them a chance to do something about it. I live in an affluent area, and they have thrift stores that charge more than in a neighboring area. I just don't shop there any longer. I personally can't afford it.


----------



## Aggie May (Aug 28, 2011)

Toddytoo said:


> My DIL was very excited at finding for the first time in one of our thrift store searches a bunch of yarn. She eagerly tossed a lot into my basket until I stopped her saying that I could not use the small pieces, but she thought one price for the lot would be charged. Going through the check-out I was puzzled hearing the cashier saying $1, $1.65, $2.99, etc. I noticed she had a badge saying "Manager." I asked her to stop and wanted to know how she was pricing the yarn. I was shocked to find that only half-way through the check-out the yarn total came to $53. I said that I could not afford to pay that much for yarn for charity baby blankets that I knit for our church and that I had to put some of it back. By this time there was a growing line of people behind me so I quickly picked out a few of the only full skein there, plus some 1/2 balls of colors I could use. She said "Well, because you are picking and choosing the skeins are $2.99 and the others are $1.65 each." They weren't brand names and not even colors I would normally have chosen. At this point I was thoroughly confused - this was the first time that I had ever found yarn available at a thrift store (Goodwill, at that). Upset, I purchased the yarn - it still came to almost $30 and berated myself for getting into that situation. I am still annoyed with myself for not handling this differently. What, if anything, do you think I should have done?


You needed to remember your motto on the bottom of the page.
When you come to a fork in the road, take it.
This was your fork in the road and you should have taken it, right out the door.

No-one would have thought any less of you if you had told the assistant that you no longer wished to purchase the yarn.
Your money after all and I think she was taking advantage of your good nature.
Don't worry about the people behind you in the queue, they were probably on your side.
I work in a Charity Shop and also shop in lots of Charity Shops.
Most places have prices clearly marked bit if I find something I wish to buy, with no price marked, I ask the assistant and don't hesitate to say no thank you if it is more than I am prepared to pay.
In the shop where I volunteer I would tell the customer the price, if not clearly marked, then give them the option of saying yes or no before ringing it onto the register.
Hope you can turn your purchase into something spectacular.
Have fun.
Colleen


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Second-hand stores, garage sales, church bazaars, estate sales, and gifts of yarn from other knitters' overstocked stashes are my sources for yarn ... _when_ the yarn is there and _when_ the price is right.

Goodwill, Salvation Army, Value Village, and whatever organized second-hand source - all have strange, unfathomable pricing, _and_ it's been going up over time, just like everything else. Is their pricing logical? NO! Whatever they have is DONATED. I understand it costs them gasoline to transport it from point to point, but I'm not willing to pay retail prices for yarn that's been bought at least once - no matter how many years it's been in someone else's stash.

So, I have developed a thick skin. If I think it's overpriced and the person in charge won't come down on the price, I leave it behind with no regrets. If it's a yarn that I KNOW I cannot buy at retail - because of the price or availability of the fibres - and that I really, really like, I may just buy it anyway, and consider it a small gift to myself.

In this case, you were inexperienced in the situation _and_ you felt urged to buy by your daughter-in-law's excitement. You have gained experience, and next time - when/if ever - you'll know better. Chalk one up to learning.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

patmastel said:


> I have to go along with the rest of these ladies. I would have said "The prices are out of line I can get new for that price or less with coupons." and if they wouldn't adjust to a fair price, I'd leave. I wouldn't feel bad, I let them know the reason and gave them a chance to do something about it. I live in an affluent area, and they have thrift stores that charge more than in a neighboring area. I just don't shop there any longer. I personally can't afford it.


Well said. 
:thumbup:


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

I am one of those people who finds it very difficult to stand up for myself, so I think I would have simply said, "I need to think about this a little" and politely stepped out of line to return most or all of this yarn to the shelf.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

jmcret05 said:


> I would have said, "thanks, but no thanks"!! The prices were similar to Joann's, Michaels in the US with a 40% coupon.
> 
> They are donated to them and should have been sold as a lot. IMO.


I agree. You cannot charge full price unless it is a large lot from the same dye batch. Here they sell bags of yarn, many balls, for a couple of dollars. I have purchased 10 alls, from the same dye lots, 50 gram balls for $1 a ball.

Price was too steep, the manager has brow beaten you to purchase the yarn.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

patmastel said:


> I have to go along with the rest of these ladies. I would have said "The prices are out of line I can get new for that price or less with coupons." and if they wouldn't adjust to a fair price, I'd leave. I wouldn't feel bad, I let them know the reason and gave them a chance to do something about it. I live in an affluent area, and they have thrift stores that charge more than in a neighboring area. I just don't shop there any longer. I personally can't afford it.


I live in a working class area, and am proud of it. The local op shop ladies told me that the ladies from the more affluent areas shop in our shop because they are cheaper.


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

Your emotions came into play here because your DIL actually initiated the choice of the yarn, and it is understandable that you did not wish to go against her. You were caught in a bad situation. It's so easy to second guess you and say we would have done something different; but I totally understand how you were thinking, and I very likely would have done something like you did.

Yes, you will be stronger if you ever find yourself in such a situation again. But don't beat yourself up over this. Just write it off as a charitable contribution and use the yarn as best you can. 

I often shop at thrift shops. Sometimes their yarns are reasonable and sometimes not; it depends on who marked the goods as they came in. Once in Goodwill I drooled over a large stock of packaged new yarn, but passed it up because it was priced so close to retail at JoAnn's. Ten minutes later there was an announcement that "all household/linens would be 50% off for the next 15 minutes." I made a beeline back to that department and tossed the entire stock into my basket. That time I lucked out; most times come closer to your experience I'm afraid.


----------



## MASHEPP (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm in the Inland Empire too, and rarely have seen yarn in our thrift stores.If I do, I only pick it up if I consider it a bargain. I rarely go to Goodwill as their prices have gotten so high. They charge $2.99 for a paper back book that costs $.50 in other thrift stores. I'd have walked out and left it there.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

In hindsight you should have said it was working out too expensive and you didn't want it. Easier said than done! I often find myself in a situation where I don't speak up for myself. I go to one charity shop that clearly labels each ball of yarn. If it has a label it costs more. The same yarn without a label is half the price.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

You handled this the best way you could at the time.

Next time, you will be more aware that this might happen (though it really shouldn't). Then pluck up courage and, if you can, just put the basket on the floor and say "No thanks". Leave them to put it back. That might make them think a little harder ...

By the way, yarn is almost impossible to find in my local thrift shops and is snapped up by people perfectly able to pay full prices. Any I have when I want to destash goes straight to bona fide charity knitters for free. Saves them having to rake through charity shops :thumbup:


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

I've had pretty bad experiences with thrift shops. Several friends of mine volunteered at a few and told me horror stories of staff stealing and price gouging. So I pretty much avoid them unless I have company that likes to "thrift shop". I have better luck at Hobby Lobby, JoAnns & Michaels with a coupon. 
I sorry to hear that the manager took advantage of you, but it sounds like you handled the situation as well as you could, given the circumstances. And bless your heart for making baby blankets for charity. I'm always amazed at what kind people knitters are!


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Second-hand stores, garage sales, church bazaars, estate sales, and gifts of yarn from other knitters' overstocked stashes are my sources for yarn ... _when_ the yarn is there and _when_ the price is right.
> 
> Goodwill, Salvation Army, Value Village, and whatever organized second-hand source - all have strange, unfathomable pricing, _and_ it's been going up over time, just like everything else. Is their pricing logical? NO! Whatever they have is DONATED. I understand it costs them gasoline to transport it from point to point, but I'm not willing to pay retail prices for yarn that's been bought at least once - no matter how many years it's been in someone else's stash.
> 
> ...


I totally agree with Jessica-Jean. Also would like to add that Goodwill is not a charity shop. They are a retail store and hire the disabled because they don't have to pay them as much. I quit going to Goodwill years ago when I found out that they did not use the money to help the needy. They are for the benefit of the CEO's of the company so they can live in fine homes and drive fine cars............much like Congress here in America.


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

standsalonewolf said:


> would have walked out with nothing


And me.


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

I would have told her I had changed my mind and was not purchasing any of it


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

I would have simply said sorry I have changed my mind and left.


Toddytoo said:


> My DIL was very excited at finding for the first time in one of our thrift store searches a bunch of yarn. She eagerly tossed a lot into my basket until I stopped her saying that I could not use the small pieces, but she thought one price for the lot would be charged. Going through the check-out I was puzzled hearing the cashier saying $1, $1.65, $2.99, etc. I noticed she had a badge saying "Manager." I asked her to stop and wanted to know how she was pricing the yarn. I was shocked to find that only half-way through the check-out the yarn total came to $53. I said that I could not afford to pay that much for yarn for charity baby blankets that I knit for our church and that I had to put some of it back. By this time there was a growing line of people behind me so I quickly picked out a few of the only full skein there, plus some 1/2 balls of colors I could use. She said "Well, because you are picking and choosing the skeins are $2.99 and the others are $1.65 each." They weren't brand names and not even colors I would normally have chosen. At this point I was thoroughly confused - this was the first time that I had ever found yarn available at a thrift store (Goodwill, at that). Upset, I purchased the yarn - it still came to almost $30 and berated myself for getting into that situation. I am still annoyed with myself for not handling this differently. What, if anything, do you think I should have done?


----------



## paula17 (Oct 17, 2013)

Thrift shop yarn should not cost more than purchasing yarn at a retail store. I would have returned the yarn to the shelves.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

It's a tough situation, and I think the manager did take advantage of your good nature. I would ask the price from now on, if it doesn't have one.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

I would have said "no, thanks" to all of the yarn. For the price you paid, you could have gotten good yarn at Michaels, Joanns or Walmart.


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

Don't give yourself a hard time over this.
You handled the situation as best you could in a difficult situation. 
It is one to chalk up to experience and shame on the manager for making you feel this way. You didn't deserve to be made to feel so bad.


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

I never pick anything up in a thrift store unless the price is clearly marked. I must say though, that their pricing strategy is a mystery to me. It seems that if garbage has a recognizable name it is priced high and that other better quality things are priced low. I purchased 4 lovely cotton dresses for my granddaughter for $3-$4 each because someone didn't recognize the make, it was a company from Quebec. I was really pleased because, in Canada, if you want really nice kids clothes Quebec seems to be the place to shop.

I think in your case, I would have stopped the manager, and said the yarn was priced at what it would be new and I didn't want any of it. I would then have thanked my DIL for the lovely thought and asked her to shop with you elsewhere for yarn.


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

I fell so bad for you. I think I would have left the yarn at the check out and walked out.


----------



## Shamrock (Jan 17, 2011)

I would have put it all back. You can explain the reason to your DIL - the people in line and the manager don't need an explanation.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

The Salvation Army store moved practically next door to the Good Will Store...I very rarely find yarn at either place.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

standsalonewolf said:


> would have walked out with nothing


I would have done the same and left THEM to put it back.


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Do they have a refund system? In all Charity shops in UK you can return the goods, with the receipt for payment.


----------



## CrystalP (Jan 19, 2012)

I love second hand shopping, but I avoid Value Village and Goodwill. I've seen dollar store stuff for MORE than a dollar! I prefer Salvation Army and my local thrift store. The Salvation Army sometimes has a bag of yarn with 4 or 5 partial balls for $3 or so.


----------



## Gwalkstan (Feb 28, 2013)

standsalonewolf said:


> would have walked out with nothing


Yes, this is what I would have done!


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh, my, yes! I would have just said, "never mind,I won't take any" and left. And, I think your DIL would have understood,also. It was only exciting when it was a "good deal". As to the line building up behind you, I never let that bother me. If people in line get "antsy", I just say, with a smile, " Sorry, I waited patiently for my turn, and NOW it is MY turn. Tell management to open another line." That is getting worse by the day here, but if we speak up they usually call for extra help. Don't forget "money is money". Do they want a sale or not? Just my two cents worth, but I'll take one. Deal?? Maggie


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Same as everyone else.......thanks but no thanks......and just left the store.....I know that you will do that next time.......we learn from our mistakes......it's happened to me.......I also was to embarrassed to put it back


----------



## GogoJules (Aug 27, 2012)

I must agree with those who say that you should have left the lot. I think that the attitude of the Manager was less than helpful and perhaps your DIL needs to exercise a little more control when it's not her money she is spending. I would have very kindly said: Well thanks, but no thanks, left the lot and walked.


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

Don't berate yourself over this.....just call it a learning experience. You do charitable works to help people in need....the manager of that store showed that she doesn't have a charitable bone in her body. So, who is the better person? No prizes for answering that question. I thank you for your generous spirit and, as I believe in karma, you will be rewarded and she will 'get hers' for her mean spiritedness.


----------



## MinnieMouse (Mar 29, 2013)

I would have asked for manager. If manager confirmed this was true price, I would have left with nothing. This just doesn't sound right to me. I have noticed that our Goodwill's prices for yarn, even tangled pieces are way over priced.


----------



## glenniemae (Mar 13, 2011)

I agree. I know Goodwill creates jobs, but I don't think their prices should mirror retail


----------



## Grand8ma (Feb 16, 2014)

What would concern me is the arbitrary way the "manager" was pricing the items. I, too, would have said "No thanks" and would have left. I refuse to be bullied by anyone and that is just what she was doing. We also have seen people who run "charity" shops wearing unique items which had been donated. If I give things away it doesn't matter who gets them as long as they are needed but these people were culling the goods before they were put out for sale. To be fair, there is one church group in the area that is all volunteer and gives everything away without charge. They believe in the true meaning of the word. Charity=love.


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

A lesson learned. You have nothing to feel bad about. 

I'm not sure why everyone's down on the manager. They can put any price they want on their merchandise and we can choose to buy it or not. 

The mistake I see is that you didn't know the prices before she started ringing them up. (Apparently the skeins were one price and the balls were another.). I often ask the cashier to "check the price" on items while I'm in the checkout line. In this situation, I would have said "No Way!", been on my way, and not given it another thought. 

As for the people in line behind you, I know that's uncomfortable, and it's not fun to be "one of those shoppers" but sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do. I make sure everything rings up correctly, and if not, I question it.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Thank you ladies for the info on goodwill. I'll stay away. My son donated a lot to them last week.


----------



## Brabant (Jan 31, 2014)

Refused to buy any yarn and told the "manager" in no uncertain terms why. That was just a pressurised rip off.


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

i would have put it back and said "No thanks." After all it's your money and you have the right to spend it elsewhere.


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

I would have said I don't want it that's to much and walked off.


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

dwernars said:


> Maybe put all the yarn back? I think that's what I would have done.


Exactly.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

RachelL said:


> Me too.


Me too


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

I would have said, "fine" and walked out with none of it. Left it sitting on the counter. Then never shop that Good Will store again. I have heard some unsettling things about them anyway.


----------



## Geeda602 (Apr 3, 2012)

I didn't read all the responses as they are basically the same; don't purchase at those prices. I would have turned to my DIL, thanked her for thinking of me and apologize for not making the purchases she found. If she didn't understand "charity" knitting, I'd explain the less the yarn costs, the happier we are.


----------



## rose haft (Jul 30, 2011)

Don't beat yourself up over it. The yarn was overpriced (a growing trend in thrift stores). On the other hand, you have yarn for your project and your money is going to charity. Next time send your charity to another store.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I would have told her to keep it all.


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

Beetytwird said:


> I would have said, "fine" and walked out with none of it. Left it sitting on the counter. Then never shop that Good Will store again. I have heard some unsettling things about them anyway.


I agree, although you would most likely be embarrassed for a few minutes that is better than being held to "ransom".

Even a charity shop/thrift store should be fair, and most likely you will never go there again.

The " Manager" needs some training in "soft skills" I think.


----------



## Kayakser (Mar 8, 2013)

I shop at S A and G W myself and find GW to be rather high priced compared to S A. If things are not priced I always ask and either say ok or put it back [ and tell them to high]. G W around here is a company out of D C, but I find G W to be high where ever I stop at one. Sorry you got stuck paying so much, must learn to say no thank you............


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

I think I would have said sorry I cannot afford that and walk out of the shop.


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

RachelL said:


> Me too.


 ditto. if it is not pre-priced it gives the cashier making up the prices the ability to try and charge more.

I have and will continue to put it back if they price is higher than I want to pay.

A thrift store can charge what they want to charge, but I have to ability to not buy it at that price. Every thrift has that category of items that they think are more valuable than rubies.


----------



## Addyscloset1 (Jan 3, 2013)

I have a problem with Goodwill as they are a 'for profit' business. I would have explained this to my DIL and walked out. My DIL would have understood.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I would have told her to keep it as I could purchase new for about the same price at the local Walmart or other box store. They have their nerve..they get it for free and what they sell is 100% profit for them. If you felt that you should have bought something I would have purchased one or two items not the amount that you spent..live and learn from this experience..and the store should have had the yarn priced accordingly so that the buyer could determine whether or not it was a great buy...


----------



## CrystalP (Jan 19, 2012)

I was at a Goodwill one day, and there was a nice bunch of fake flowers. They had no price, so I went up to the till and said to the girl ' there's no price on this, I'll give you $2', and she said 'oh I have to call the manager'. So the manager comes by, and the girl explained to her my offer of $2 for the flowers, and I heard her say ' this isn't a yard sale, tell her the flowers are $5'. I looked her dead in the eye, and said ' that was rude'. I left the flowers there, and walked out in a huff.


----------



## BaraKiss (Jun 15, 2012)

While there are some yarn bargains to be found at thrift stores, this wasn't one. Goodwill's pricing is a little strange - there are items priced higher than retail and there are lots of other nicely priced items.

Goodwill is also unusual in that they have a RETURN POLICY. It's not for a very long period of time and you get credit, not cash back. But I think I would like to take that yarn back. 

Next time if an item is not marked, ask the cashier first.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

my local Goodwill is over 75 miles away.. my client loves it in there and I rarely find anything I want... She has always gotten a discount on the books she gets... but one day the manager was checking us out and she said she never gives discounts for those books.. they are priced low enough.. there were words and we paid and left... the next time she got rang up and she got the discount... guess what .. same lady!!! I don't think they really know what they are doing... I have found some nice yarn there.. new and packaged nicely.. they do teach the Handicap to work with the public and to learn skills.. they also dress the 'Business' people just starting out... but they leave lots of room for improvement also.

I personally would of said... "What??? Oh no.. I can get brand new yarn cheaper down the road and I know its not bug infested or smelly, put it back.. "


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

You did a nice thing by not throwing cold water on your DIL's enthusiasm. But as many have said next time, polietly tell them you don't expect to pay retail prices in a thrift store and put it back in their inventory. Hugs!


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

I would have put the whole batch back and walked out of the store with nothing in my hands...and money in my pocket.
Jane


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

I agree with Jessica-Jean. She said it all.
I will pick up yarn for charity at thrift stores but not at the price I would pay for new yarn elsewhere.


----------



## busyb (Feb 19, 2014)

If its a chain type of goodwill shop i would consider complaining too. It sounds like the manager was trying to take advantage of you.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

I would have said that I am sorry and offered to put it all back..... maybe even asked DIL to put it back as she put it in the cart. :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

I would have laid it down and walked off.
I really hate when prices are not clearly marked.


----------



## LindaRodriguez (Jan 28, 2014)

jmcret05 said:


> I would have said, "thanks, but no thanks"!! The prices were similar to Joann's, Michaels in the US with a 40% coupon.
> 
> They are donated to them and should have been sold as a lot. IMO.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

You handled it well, however, there would have been absolutely nothing wrong just telling the manager how you felt--and putting it all back! I feel like if it was all in one bag it should have been one price for the entire bag! You are good person!


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

i shop mostly in thrift shops and garage sales..i have noticed a large rise in prices in the past 5 years...
but still cheaper than the "box Shops"
Blessings


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

dwernars said:


> Maybe put all the yarn back? I think that's what I would have done.


I totally agree!


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

You are not alone in your feelings. I also do such things when put on the spot and then get very upset with "me" for
not stopping the whole thing happening, like when your DIL started putting the yarn in your basket. I would have said no, thank you. If she wanted to purchase it , the yarn should have gone in her basket. :-( Make the best of it. I on the other hand would put it away hoping never to come across it again, that is how upset I would have been.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

standsalonewolf said:


> would have walked out with nothing


Same here. How bogus is that?!! You don't even know the fiber content of the yarn.


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

Just walk away. I've done it. Apologize for wasting their time and walk off. Sorry you had such a bad experience. (sometimes thrift stores are not so thrifty. They have an inflated idea of the worth of their junk.)


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

CrystalP said:


> I was at a Goodwill one day, and there was a nice bunch of fake flowers. They had no price, so I went up to the till and said to the girl ' there's no price on this, I'll give you $2', and she said 'oh I have to call the manager'. So the manager comes by, and the girl explained to her my offer of $2 for the flowers, and I heard her say ' this isn't a yard sale, tell her the flowers are $5'. I looked her dead in the eye, and said ' that was rude'. I left the flowers there, and walked out in a huff.


Good for you.


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

I would have told her those prices were outrageous for thrift shop merchandise and walked out without anything. Goodwill is notorious for overpricing stuff anyway.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

So sorry you had such an unpleasant experience especially since your dil was there and you were trying to make her happy too.

Chalk this up to a 'lesson learned' as maybe this was a small (relatively) price to pay for a 'heads up' lesson to stand and speak up for yourself on a situation that may come up in the future, with a higher price tag, and this time, you will be able to stand up and say 'no.'


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

It is hard to think quickly and in the moment wheen under pressure from the line forming behind you. If you still have the receipt, would it be possible to return the yarn and explain that the pricing was both unclear and out of line?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Some of the managers of "that" type of stores have "never" been in a mgmt position before & it goes to their heads. You should have walked out!

I may have "white" hair but I'm not going to allow that type of person to "bully" me into buying that high priced item.

I'm so sorry you had that experience. You are a wonderful lady to knit/crochet for charity. God Bless you.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Finnsbride said:


> It is hard to think quickly and in the moment wheen under pressure from the line forming behind you. If you still have the receipt, would it be possible to return the yarn and explain that the pricing was both unclear and out of line?


No, Goodwill doesn't allow returns.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

domesticgod said:


> I would have told her those prices were outrageous for thrift shop merchandise and walked out without anything. Goodwill is notorious for overpricing stuff anyway.


I either read or heard on TV where Goodwill is now owned by a foreign country business so I don't donate nor buy at that outlet. They are way overpriced.

Salvation Army does a lot go good for the needy so I donate & buy at their stores. Their items are reasonably priced.


----------



## elainjoyce (Mar 3, 2011)

standsalonewolf said:


> would have walked out with nothing


Me too! I would have walked away. I was just in goodwill yesterday. Seems like they are getting high end retail. Another store is T.J.Maxx. Our goodwill have many new items for sale. I usually walk out without anything or sometimes if I really want it, I pay the price. But then I can get Senior price at the checkout. 10% off. Every little discount counts. They also issued a card they scan for that discount. I get coupon offers in my e-mail to. $5 off a $20 purchase.


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

Next time, put it all back!


----------



## Baker (Feb 20, 2011)

At our Goodwill you can return items and get your money back.
I would call and ask what their policy is.


----------



## yarncrazy102 (Mar 16, 2013)

jmcret05 said:


> I would have said, "thanks, but no thanks"!! The prices were similar to Joann's, Michaels in the US with a 40% coupon.
> 
> They are donated to them and should have been sold as a lot. IMO.


I agree. I buy a lot of yarn at Goodwill for charity knitting and they have the yarns bagged. I just bought 12 skeins of Red Heart Sparkle for $4.99. I also think the manager was rather rude. When I have a question, the staff at our Goodwill will seek out the manager and verify her answer. But, charging almost retail for unmarked yarn just isn't right. You need to send an email to Goodwill HQs and relay the incident. May not or may do good.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

In defense of thrift stores and pricing... 

I volunteer at a local thrift store. Most of the work at our store is done by volunteers that work a few hours or days a week so we have a LOT of different people working the store. When donations come in, we sort them and set aside the saleable merchandise. If the item is "boutique" quality, the price is higher than for items that may have come from WalMart or someplace like that or that show signs of wear. This goes for clothing as well as everything else. The actual pricing? We have general guidelines, but it's impossible to know the value or original purchase price of everything that comes into the back so it's a true guessing game. Sometimes we overprice and sometimes the customer gets a treasure, but we do the best we can. Remember, too, personalities are different and one volunteer's idea of pricing may vary wildly from another's. We may not be familiar with the specific item. For example, I have no clue how to price toys so leave that to others who may have small children or grandchildren. I'm good at recognizing the quality of craft items and glassware so I help in that area.

Imagine, ladies, that it is your job to price everything in the shop next time you visit your local charity store. You will quickly understand the challenge.

As for overpriced yarn, I agree with most that if it's priced to high, leave it on the shelf. As for the DIL? I would simply say "No, I don't want that." Same for the store manager.


----------



## Ontario Silk (Feb 16, 2014)

Simple fix was to ask her to put all the yarn to the side and let all the other customers through then ask the manager for a deal. (They do give you a deal if you ask if you are buying in bulk like that. Also considering your purpose for it.) I find that if you are direct and honest and do this asking in a polite manner the manager is usually able to help you out. They might even donate it to you. It never hurts to ask for a discount . The worst that they might say is no. If that is the case just thank them politely for their time and move on.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Janeway said:


> I either read or heard on TV where Goodwill is now owned by a foreign country business so I don't donate nor buy at that outlet. They are way overpriced.
> 
> Salvation Army does a lot go good for the needy so I donate & buy at their stores. Their items are reasonably priced.


Check Wikipedia for information on their ownership. Goodwill is an international company but stores are locally controlled. They are NOT a charity but a non-profit. There has been grumbling about the pay of their CEO - I agree he's paid too much compared to the workers. I don't shop there.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

dwernars said:


> Maybe put all the yarn back? I think that's what I would have done.


Me too. That yarn was way overpriced for a thrift store. I would have put the whole lot back.


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

why did your dil not pay. she was the one tossing it all into your basket?????


----------



## elbev (Aug 25, 2011)

better luck next time you have a find and at least now you will know to ask the price first and leave it behind if it is too expensive. Can I suggest you just leave the yarn to the side for a little while until the unhappy feelings have settled down and you feel happier about creating items for your chosen charity? Its hard when you are trying to do your best for a charity and many blessings to you for your charity work.
lots of love to you!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> The Salvation Army store moved practically next door to the Good Will Store...I very rarely find yarn at either place.


The Salvation Army opened a store in my neighborhood with very reasonable prices. Then a Goodwill Store opened close by with it's much higher prices. It didn't take long for the Salvation Army store it raise it's prices. I no longer shop at either of them. I shop at the Hospice thrift shops now as they still keep their prices down.

If I want to pay new prices I shop at stores that sell new merchandise.


----------



## mydog (Nov 26, 2013)

I think the lady did the right thing by still buying some and not walking away. Remember, 
when you purchase from Goodwill you are not only looking for a bargain (which most things are) but your purchases are also helping handicapped people.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

i would put all the yarn back.


----------



## kjohnston (Jan 26, 2011)

I, too, have found thrift shops (esp. Goodwill) have raised their prices to the point I have almost quit shopping there. I'd rather use coupons and get new yarn where I know where it's been than have used yarn at nearly new prices. We all give to charities and this "used yarn" ends up as a finished project to a charity in most cases.

Don't worry about embarrassing others, they will learn a good lesson from your example of thrift and good stewardship of your money and time.


----------



## Julie98 (Jan 19, 2013)

I understand the embarrassing situation. It all happened so quickly.
I think I would have apologised and said that I didn't understand the pricing. I would have offered to put it back on the shelf for the Manager. I would have put a couple of coins in the donations tin and left.
As other KPer's have said, it's best move on and enjoy knitting up the yarn you have. You are wonderful doing the work for charity. who knows, you may find a better bargain around the corner that offsets this experience.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

I would have put it back.


----------



## colleenmay (Apr 5, 2012)

I agree that the price of yarn in thrift stores is too high. I only pick it up on half-price days. In this case I would have told the manager that I would leave all this yarn with her so she could have someone mark it and walk out.


----------



## bent needles (Jan 22, 2012)

Told her to take it all back and get a life. That's too much to pay for thrift store yarn. I buy yarn at a local thrift store that's for a local charity and it's much cheaper than that, and it's nice yarn. Maybe it's because we are not a very big city? Anyway, I'm a crab. If the yarn is not marked, she could charge you anything she felt like. She was just being a bully.


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

A teaching opportunity for your DIL, regarding bargain shopping. I would have explained to her and the manager exactly why I was not taking the yarn. I never assume a price if not clearly marked, thrift or retail. Sorry for your experience but you & DIL have learned something.


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

I refuse to go into Goodwill for anything, anymore. I wanted to donate a sofa, and was told I would have to bring it in myself. How? I don't own a pickup, and I certainly wouldn't rent one for the purpose. They don't pick up anything. My second major reason(s) center around this article.
http://watchdog.org/83209/policies-tax-dollars-enrich-goodwill-execs/

Goodwill is just a bunch of moneygrubbers hiding under a charitable umbrella.


----------



## smlathrum (Jan 26, 2014)

Wow...this one really hit a nerve, didn't it? I think it got to everyone's basic goodness and there was much that wasn't good: no prices on items, rude manager, over-pricing. I have shopped at GW for over 50 years in many cities but they have changed. They are no longer a thrift store and I'm not sure they are even a non-profit as I have been told by their management that they need to make a profit. In my area they have built many new stores and they are called "retail" stores. I think there is a disconnect between how GW sees themselves and how the public does! I still shop there but I'm very picky about what I buy and I tell management when their prices are out of line.


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

I always ask the price on unmarked items. I have never seen any yarn in the thrift shops near me. I also am not a big fan of Goodwill. They are not a charitable organization. The items donated to them are sold for profit with very little if any actually going to any charity. The founder of the Goodwill Shops choose the name to mislead the public into thinking it was a charity. Not only doesn't the money make to any charity but the employees are paid very poorly. The only person making money is the CEO and other high up employees.


----------



## 5Pat (Aug 29, 2011)

At this stage in life, I don't do anything I don't want to do. I would have told her I am sorry but I will have to take a pass on the yarns.

I have found great finds at resale stores. If the items are over price I don't buy them.


----------



## Knitish (Feb 8, 2011)

With the 'learning chalk' and could pass on what my mom would say, 'it was not the best way to learn, but it might be worth it to avoid a lot bigger problem next time!'. So we do learn. Yes, all this is donated and often the employees are only paid a few dollars an hour. The 'no, thanks, i made a mistake' usually works well. And YES, WE ALL DO PICK and choose and the items should be correctly marked to begin with. Now are 'sales final' or can you go and exchange this for something else if you still have the receipt?


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

standsalonewolf said:


> would have walked out with nothing


----------



## Colonial Cat (Mar 4, 2013)

I WOULD HAVE WALKED OUT WITH OUT ANY OF IT SOME TIMES THRIFT STORES ARE CHEATERS IN THE LONG RUN OR TRY TO BE NOT ALWAYS THE GOOD PRICE WE EXPECT IN THEM IN THE LONG RUN AND NOT KNOWING HOW LONG YARN HAS LAID AROUND IS OR CAN BE A PROBLEM, WITH IT WHEN ONE GOES TO USE IT , LEARNED BUY NEW YARN IS BETTER IN LONG RUN ITS FRESH AND SOLID .


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I would have put all the yarn back and tell the manager that you were confused about the pricing and thought it would be much less expensive than what they were charging.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

I would have said that I would leave all the yarn. I have noticed that some full skeins and sometimes skeins with minimal yarn left are marked the same price.

Sometimes the yarn is cheaper (and new) at JoAnn fabrics, especially with a coupon.

Sorry you got caught like that. You would have thought a Manager would have given you a discount since it was for charity knitting, but I guess they have to make a profit too :-(


----------



## Redhead1951 (Feb 7, 2013)

This topic is mind-boggling to me. I have never shopped at Goodwill, but have dropped off tons of stuff, none of it clothes which they have loads of already, but decorative items, small appliances still in the box, and last week a guitar in like-new shape. Tuned even!  But I had no idea that CEOs make so much, that prices are so high, that workers aren't even paid a living wages, etc. I will go to Sally Army next time!


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

I have learned from experience that I won't check out with unmarked items until I've asked an employee to get me a price. To raise the price because you "pick and choose" is ludicrous. Most of the thrift stores I go to overcharge for yarn now, usually retail prices for less than wonderful stuff. You didn't make a scene and for that I admire you and now you have learned a valuable lesson. Shake it off and shop carefully in the future.


----------



## KnitWit 54 (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm afraid to say that I would have thanked the manager politely and left the store without the yarn. It should have been clearly marked one way or the other.


----------



## Gramma Bunny (Dec 21, 2013)

I am so sorry that you felt embarassed. I would have put it all back. Good Will is owned by an extremey wealthy human being (so I am told). He does give people jobs, but it is not non-profit. He makes millions on what we think is a non profit organization. Your state government probably gives out the names of charities in a pamphlet that tells what percentage of the money collected goes for overhead and which percent goes to the charities they endorse. This is not the only big charity that does this. When the police dept. calls for donations, I never send them anything because a huge percentage of the donations go to the people making the phone calls and the people that run the telemarketing groups. Get the list from your gov't.


----------



## vannavanna (Oct 15, 2012)

Toddytoo, I too have been in your position and it isn't very pleasant. I once did exactly the same as you and felt awful for the rest of the day.
It was an expensive unwanted learning curve and I have never fallen for it again. Chin up, you were twix a rock and a hard place!


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

I will not shop at goodwill for anything. I find their prices too high for donated items. I have heard that a lot of the money raised goes to CEO's salaries. I will take my money to Salvation Army now.


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

Goodwill has "senior days" on Wednesdays. This is when I shop for yarns and notions. If I don't like what I see, I leave it. And this includes needles. I left one dozen Velocity (Susan Bates circulars) because I knew someone else could use them more than I. I did however purchase one dozen skeins of Reynolds Irish Fisherman Yarn. I haven't seen this in almost 40 years when I made my husband a few Aran fisherman sweaters.

It's all right to say NO and I always go thru my stash before going thru the check out line.


----------



## nonichinski (Nov 2, 2012)

What's a dil?????


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

nonichinski said:


> What's a dil?????


Daughter-in-law. The abbreviations used are easier than typing out the entire word. Since I am a fast typist (100 wpm) I have no problem with typing out the word. I sometimes get lost with the abbreviations used here on KP.


----------



## bevqual (May 9, 2011)

I would have let her know, kindly, that you can purchase that yarn brand new for that price or cheaper at say Walmart, and that you would need to have a worker put it all back on the shelf.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

dwernars said:


> Maybe put all the yarn back? I think that's what I would have done.


Absolutely! They should have had a sign stating the prices or labelled each "bunch" with a price.
The manager arbitrarily stating they were either $2.99 or $1.65, was not good customer service.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I think I'd have put all the yarn back. You were treated really poorly!

Hazel


----------



## PatriciaDF (Jan 29, 2011)

The Goodwill where I usually shop always has prices clearly marked on their merchandise. In fact, there is a sign stating that they will not sell an item if it is not marked. I would write a letter to their regional manager and complain. Maybe that particular store needs to change their policies. I never heard of prices being assigned to an item as it is being rung up at the cash register. That is just ridiculous. As others have said, just say "No thanks" and walk out.


----------



## Sophieroz (Dec 31, 2012)

What an unusually large number of replies with good advice. I am with those who would have said no thanks and walked out.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Grand8ma said:


> ... Charity=love.


Thank you, Grand8ma, for sending me on a word search! http://www.etymonline.com/index.php?term=charity


----------



## Jodi k. (May 3, 2014)

Homeshppr's idea is a gracious response. Excusing oneself diffuses a frustrating situation. It puts a little space between her and the cashier and allows the others in line to progress. At that point you can decide to either buy the yarn or not without much, if any, embarrassment.


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

RachelL said:


> Me too.


Me three. I would have just said keep it and walked out.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Janeway said:


> No, Goodwill doesn't allow returns.


Sorry, but that blanket-statement is just wrong. The return policy depends on locality. In the Montreal area Goodwill stores, you can return anything within three days with the original tags still in place and with the cash register receipt. I'm sure it's different in other localities.


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

carolyn tolo said:


> You are a nice lady, and didn't want to embarrass your dil.
> 
> I understand completely.


I'd have been thinking of the d-i-l too, that she was excited to find the stuff. If (big IF) my brain was working, I'd have said to my d-i-l, so that the clerk could hear it, "Let's take these back to the shelf and pick out several we like a lot." Then just buy a few, or not, whatever I decide (with d-i-l's input). Sometimes being gracious takes quick thinking, and my brain isn't always quick enough!


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> I totally agree with Jessica-Jean. Also would like to add that Goodwill is not a charity shop. They are a retail store and hire the disabled because they don't have to pay them as much. I quit going to Goodwill years ago when I found out that they did not use the money to help the needy. They are for the benefit of the CEO's of the company so they can live in fine homes and drive fine cars............much like Congress here in America.


That is very true about Goodwill. In my area, they have no disabled employees in one store. Mostly women in their 30s and 40s. When I asked about it, they said that they have not had any suitable applicants.

The other one considers the elderly disabled for their quota, even though they appear to do more than the younger ones, and are definitely more pleasant. I quit going there.


----------



## Lorinda (Dec 26, 2013)

Sounds to me like the manager was pulling a fast one on you. You should get the number of the district manager (the Goodwill has printed up cards with the info. on them) and tell them what this manager did. I had a similar experience and did just that. Had a nice chat with the district manager and also told him of a few under priced items that I had seen and in some cases purchased. He was not happy to hear that I had purchased a sterling silver lime squeezer for $1.99 that at the time was worth $125 just in the silver alone or that I had also bought a Collector American Girl doll in mint condition for $2.99. She was selling on E-bay for $299. I asked him why they thought people should pay so much for partial skeins of yarn when we could go down the street to Walmart or Micheals and for a quarter more buy a new, complete skein of the same yarn. He had no idea they were priced so poorly. He had this particular store go through re-training. If they don't know there is a problem, the problem is not fixed!


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

The prices in the Goodwill store here are outrageous, and after seeing a TV show on Goodwill's CEO making more than $700,000/year and some of the people who work in the stores earning less than a dollar an hour, I won't set foot in a Goodwill store. Good will, indeed!


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

I have no problems with saying that is more than my wallet will allow. Then walk away. Recently I had to purchase 3 3 draw Rubbermaid chest. Only one of them had the wheels the other two the wheels were missing. So I got the manager and asked if he is willing to discount. He said 5% to which I said there are 2 chest and each is missing all 4 wheels. His response is 20% each chest. SOLD!! I didn't need the wheels but he didn't have to know that.


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

me too


standsalonewolf said:


> would have walked out with nothing


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

The first time it happens to you is a learning experience. I no longer have a problem putting anything back no matter where I'm shopping. Many years ago my youngest son and I went to Goodwill just looking around. He found a plain shot glass and thought he'd like it for when he wanted a drink. It wasn't marked. We got to the checkout and the clerk told him $5. I think I gasped, but I decided to let him handle it on his own. His faced turned red and we looked at each other, but I stayed out of it. He paid the money and I couldn't help myself, I started laughing. Then he started laughing, while the clerk looked at us like we were crazy. Ten years later it's still a running joke. If we're out shopping together and happen to see a shot glass, we always check the price. Ten years later they are only $2 no matter what store you're in.


----------



## talbotsetters (Dec 21, 2013)

Just back from a week's holiday in Sorrento. I passed a shop with shells on a table outside, marked at 5 euros. I picked one and the shopkeeper tried to charge me 20 euros. When I said it was on the table marked at 5 euros, he said it was bigger and so was 20 euros. When i said that was too dear (not to mention sharp practice!) he dropped the price to 15, which was still ridiculous for a shell 4"x3", so i said no and walked away. When i looked back, he had put the shell back on the 5 euro table for someone else to get stung by. I used to feel bad about saying no, but getting ripped off made me feel worse, and that feeling lasted longer! Be brave. We work hard for our money, why should we just hand it over to some chancer?


----------



## kcduffer (Jan 29, 2013)

What irritates me is when they mix a dye lot of yarn up in different bags. If I want it, I have to buy the unwanted colors along with it. If it's still a good buy, I'll go ahead. If not, I'll leave it behind.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> I've had pretty bad experiences with thrift shops. Several friends of mine volunteered at a few and told me horror stories of staff stealing and price gouging. So I pretty much avoid them unless I have company that likes to "thrift shop". I have better luck at Hobby Lobby, JoAnns & Michaels with a coupon.
> I sorry to hear that the manager took advantage of you, but it sounds like you handled the situation as well as you could, given the circumstances. And bless your heart for making baby blankets for charity. I'm always amazed at what kind people knitters are!


Heard some stories here by reputable people of volunteers taking food home from the Food Bank. No wonder they are rather comfortable in life if they get free stuff the rest of us pay for and then donate.


----------



## lindajot (May 17, 2014)

I was at Value Village the other day and was totally surprised at the cost of the yarn.
Too bad the manager didn't handle it better.
I can understand your issue with your DIL there all excited and the line of people waiting.
I probably would've said no thank you, and let her put them back - but hard to say when not in the situation.


----------



## CalmHeart (Feb 25, 2014)

I am moving & have to downsize. I have 2 huge boxes with dozens of assorted skeins in each. I am going to ask $5 a box. I hope someone that loves to knit as much as I do buys them.


----------



## CalmHeart (Feb 25, 2014)

Forgot to say I am having a yard sale!


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

I would have said, 'No thankyou' and left without any, unless there were a few that you just had to have.

It sounds like it was overpriced for an op shop. I've never heard of a bag of anything being opened and individually priced at the checkout in an op shop. If it was a closed bag, it should have been sold as a 'lot'.


----------



## Nancy S. (Jul 2, 2013)

I would have put the yarn back.


----------



## Grand8ma (Feb 16, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Thank you, Grand8ma, for sending me on a word search! http://www.etymonline.com/index.php?term=charity


You're welcome I'm sure !!! After I posted it I thought maybe I should have looked it up first to be sure! My memory is a little iffy any more and it has been well over 50 years since Latin class!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

CalmHeart said:


> I am moving & have to downsize. I have 2 huge boxes with dozens of assorted skeins in each. I am going to ask $5 a box. I hope someone that loves to knit as much as I do buys them.


Gee, if I was visiting my cousin I would be your customer. Love using odds and ends for doll clothes! Would likely cost an arm and leg to send to Sask.


----------



## chex (Dec 20, 2012)

I would have put it all back, as it seems she was trying to "punish" you for not buying it all!


----------



## trolleystation (Jun 22, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Second-hand stores, garage sales, church bazaars, estate sales, and gifts of yarn from other knitters' overstocked stashes are my sources for yarn ... _when_ the yarn is there and _when_ the price is right.
> 
> Goodwill, Salvation Army, Value Village, and whatever organized second-hand source - all have strange, unfathomable pricing, _and_ it's been going up over time, just like everything else. Is their pricing logical? NO! Whatever they have is DONATED. I understand it costs them gasoline to transport it from point to point, but I'm not willing to pay retail prices for yarn that's been bought at least once - no matter how many years it's been in someone else's stash.
> 
> ...


You hit the nail on the head. Goodwill prices have been going UP. Not buying books there anymore as I can buy them at the library book store for half the price at goodwill.


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

I find that Goodwill especially, is really high on prices for yarn and a few other things that I can buy elswhere for much less than they want. Next time, put it back, and they should have price lists somewhere.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Roe said:


> I have no problems with saying that is more than my wallet will allow. Then walk away. Recently I had to purchase 3 3 draw Rubbermaid chest. Only one of them had the wheels the other two the wheels were missing. So I got the manager and asked if he is willing to discount. He said 5% to which I said there are 2 chest and each is missing all 4 wheels. His response is 20% each chest. SOLD!! I didn't need the wheels but he didn't have to know that.


Great!! :thumbup: :thumbup:



kcduffer said:


> What irritates me is when they mix a dye lot of yarn up in different bags. If I want it, I have to buy the unwanted colors along with it. If it's still a good buy, I'll go ahead. If not, I'll leave it behind.


You can rest assured that they don't do _that_ by mistake! It's the major reason my stash has reached its current overwhelming proportions! I want five matching balls, but they're in five separate bags, and each bag has five or six miscellaneous balls ... If the price for one bag is less than I would have had to pay for the coveted yarn at retail - assuming it were a current yarn - I end up buying several dozen balls of yarn that are nice enough, but not exactly what I was wanting. This is also why I'm always willing to give away yarn to new knitters, so it's not _all_ bad.


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

edited


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

You bought $30 worth of lesson. I have been there and almost done that. Fortunately, or unfortunately, I was angry enough to tell them, "There's no way I'm going to pay that much for thrift store merchandise, whether I can afford it or not. If I want to make a donation, I'll just make a donation, then I'd tell them, these are just bits and pieces of different yarns and should be sold as a batch." I then apologized to all those behind me and walked out. Of course, hind sight is 20-20 and everyone gets taken now and then. How about $25,000 worth? That's how much we were recently scammed and don't even have proof. The "work" was all cash.


----------



## nitehawk (Feb 19, 2013)

Homeshppr said:


> I am one of those people who finds it very difficult to stand up for myself, so I think I would have simply said, "I need to think about this a little" and politely stepped out of line to return most or all of this yarn to the shelf.


I agree. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## to-cath (Feb 27, 2013)

I agree the pricing in these thrift stores is sometimes baffling.To-day,in a local thrift store, I picked up a small plastic jar, priced at $.99.It looked familiar, so I lifted the tag, only to find a sticker for "Dollarama" underneath.Needless to say, I didn't purchase it!


Jessica-Jean said:


> Second-hand stores, garage sales, church bazaars, estate sales, and gifts of yarn from other knitters' overstocked stashes are my sources for yarn ... _when_ the yarn is there and _when_ the price is right.
> 
> Goodwill, Salvation Army, Value Village, and whatever organized second-hand source - all have strange, unfathomable pricing, _and_ it's been going up over time, just like everything else. Is their pricing logical? NO! Whatever they have is DONATED. I understand it costs them gasoline to transport it from point to point, but I'm not willing to pay retail prices for yarn that's been bought at least once - no matter how many years it's been in someone else's stash.
> 
> ...


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

jmcret05 said:


> I would have said, "thanks, but no thanks"!! The prices were similar to Joann's, Michaels in the US with a 40% coupon.
> 
> They are donated to them and should have been sold as a lot. IMO.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NingNing (Jun 8, 2012)

I would have said, You have got to be kidding!, and walked out.


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

dwernars said:


> Maybe put all the yarn back? I think that's what I would have done.


Thats what I would have done too.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

standsalonewolf said:


> would have walked out with nothing


I would have done this as well.


----------



## chatkat (May 15, 2011)

You have seven days from date of purchase to return items to a Goodwill Store. I would suggest returning it, telling them that the yarn does not meet your needs and you felt pressured to make the purchase with the line growing and the prices changing AND you would like a refund or store credit.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Living in the other Inland Empire I don't know why your Good Will had merchandise that was not priced clearly. Here if there is no price tag--no sale. Very irritating when I really want something and can't find a label because then you have to wait for the shenanigans going on in the back like their talking to the manager. Back in the better days of Good Will they charged for the lowest price on identical items with two different prices--not anymore. And forget the senior discount since they move it to different days of the week constantly and is not the same day at our two only stores! Buying sets of glassware is so irritating since even if you have the discount color of the day it only applies to the one item and if you have another different item with the same color they discount the highest of all the same color items--WHOOPIE! Years ago glasses and mugs were 50 cents a piece but that didn't last more than a decade. Hate also how they sell chipped items that you can tell they caused in their tossing things in the delivery bins for shelving--urgh.

A local charity store that does deal with the indigent fairly had a Corning "Corn Flower Blue" pyroceramic coffee percolator that was the first ever re-called item in the US. The glue they used to attach the chrome top (because the original chrome handled version had problems with the pyroceramic lip chipping--looked like the tea pot) to the pyroceramic didn't take the heat of percolating nor the bouncing of the original dishwashers. Consequently they fell off at the worst times.

When I called for the manager and told her this and it could not be sold she looked very dejected and mumbled that it was in such good shape (which it was). I'm sure she just put it back on the shelf after I left!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

MASHEPP said:


> I'm in the Inland Empire too, and rarely have seen yarn in our thrift stores.If I do, I only pick it up if I consider it a bargain. I rarely go to Goodwill as their prices have gotten so high. They charge $2.99 for a paper back book that costs $.50 in other thrift stores. I'd have walked out and left it there.


 :thumbup:


----------



## carriemae (Aug 28, 2012)

I would not have bought anything and told them their prices were too high for a thrift shop


----------



## carriemae (Aug 28, 2012)

I would not have bought anything and told them their prices were too high for a thrift shop


----------



## Catladysher (Nov 7, 2012)

I would have negated the sale...afterall..someone donated the yarn and got nothing for it...it should have been sold in a lot for one price only...


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Crochet dreamin' said:


> .... Of course, hind sight is 20-20 and everyone gets taken now and then. How about $25,000 worth? That's how much we were recently scammed and don't even have proof. The "work" was all cash.


I'm so sorry that this happened to you. That is a lot of money to have stolen from you. You could rightly be really angry. It makes me angry that there are so many these days who 'rip off' others.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

to-cath said:


> I agree the pricing in these thrift stores is sometimes baffling.To-day,in a local thrift store, I picked up a small plastic jar, priced at $.99.It looked familiar, so I lifted the tag, only to find a sticker for "Dollarama" underneath.Needless to say, I didn't purchase it!


I have also found that some items for sale at op shops were/are actually higher than the original price when brand new. I either know this because I bought the same thing brand new once or because I have recently seen the item at the shops or worse because the item still has the original price on the back of said item!!! One time I pointed out the price difference and the lady said 'I have to charge you our price.' I replied that I didn't wish to buy the item I was merely drawing their attention to the fact of their higher than new price!! :? :? :?


----------



## train (Nov 6, 2011)

I was buying do-dads for children for Christmas for our church. Some of it was staying in this country, some was going to another country. Fred Meyers found out what I was doing, and lowered the price for me. I thought that was so wonderful, and they didn't even ask for proof. All stores should be so kind. Shame on them.


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your wonderfully encouraging suggestions. All I can plead is "Why weren't you with me at the time, to stiffen my backbone?" I doubt there will be 'a next time'- lesson learned. (Goodbye Goodwill.) Thanks especially to Jessica-Jean who always gives such sage advice. You KPers are the greatest problem solvers and it's terrific the way you so willingly jump in to help. Hearing of some of your experiences calmed me down a bit! Again,thank you so much.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I would have said No as well. I would have said I am thinking about it and put it back on the shelf and walk out with my head held high.


----------



## jaa520 (Apr 16, 2013)

Can you take it back? I would take it back. I think you have 7 or 10 days to do this.


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

This reminds me of when I went to the Brothers Sewing Machine store. I had purchased an Embroidery Machine from the Brothers store on line. One that I can afford, it was on sale for $300, it has tons of designs and does everything I want. I went to our local Brothers store to ask a question about the machine and when I told the sales woman which machine I had she just said..."Oh." She shows me one that was on display, a machine that sews and does embroidery, I didnt need a sewing machine I have a very good one. So just out of curiosity I asked how much this machine was....her answer was....$11000.00. Now you all know as well as I that this was a sarcastic answer. I looked at her..said no thank you..walked out and went on line to ask my question, which by the way was answered right away. I am the customer the stores don't like...I never return.


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

jaa520 said:


> Can you take it back? I would take it back. I think you have 7 or 10 days to do this.


I didn't find out what the store policy was on returning items (concentrated on beating a hasty retreat and getting away from the belligerent store manager). Apart from not wanting to return to the store again, it is located 45 miles from where I live, and since I don't know when I'd be able to get to that area again, I decided to take your suggestions, one of them being to "write it off as a learning lesson." Now I'm thinking of using the yarn (which I stuffed into a closet) as a prayer shawl and you KNOW who is going to be high (second) in my thoughts as I knit. I will (first) rely upon the Lord to provide the right sentiments.


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

dwernars said:


> Maybe put all the yarn back? I think that's what I would have done.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## maureen ann (Oct 10, 2012)

I find our local Hospice Value Village shops very high price for half balls of yarn. Salvation Army thrift shop seems to be more in line...but mostly I can buy brand new cheaper.


----------



## Bear54 (Jul 10, 2013)

Would have told the manager"You value the yarn more than I do, so please do not let me keep you from it, and have a nice day." Would then have left, promising to let all I knew be aware of such behavior. We have to resale shops in town. They know that we are looking for our charity group. Maybe next time you can find a manager and make a deal on the lot before you get to checkout. Saves time and embarrassment for both parties. If they will not give me what I consider to be a reasonable price on the lot, then I pass on it.


----------



## freesia792 (Feb 24, 2012)

standsalonewolf said:


> would have walked out with nothing


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
Is it just me? Or, have others noticed that when the economy tanks, thrift store prices go up?


----------



## lostmountains (Jul 14, 2011)

I would have tossed it all in my DiL Basket and let her pay for it


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

My first reaction would be to say I did not want them. But she meant well. I would have then said, "Let me pick some of the colors to go with what I already have", and then just pick a few that had a fair amount of yarn yardage to make something. She would feel good and you would not have felt bad about the situation.


----------

